# going to get banned



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey all

It's been a good ride but I expect I will be banned for the site in a few hours.

My choice or words will reflect my "bandation" which I am not sure is a word but should be.

I have a nephew that is gay, and know several others that are gay, but I am guessing that it isn't acceptable to thrash gay people and so it was good knowing you, they are not "lesser" people they are just like most on this forum they are under informed.

I decided to post this in expectation that I pissed somebody off in the PC crowd, If I log on in the future then you will know the people that run this site have an open mind.

Peace out

Bambsn4


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously, how many times do you see people get banned, here?

You know homosexuals - who doesn't? You are pro-con such behavior; we have both sides, here. We drive on, don't we?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just found your post.

I haven't seen anyone get the ax for foul language, so I'd say you are pretty safe, cowboy. Dontcha think?

I see you still aren't one for mincing words. :lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hush Rancher. You are a good and valued friend here. Of course you and I do not agree on everything. But we do agree at least 95% of the time. Plus you are a hardcore prepper that lives the lifestyle every day and that is a huge value to everybody here. To ban you would be absolute foolishness in my arrogant opinion.

You have my e-mail, but that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am certain it isn't going to happen. Does this site want total anarchy?


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Butt ****er. There, now we can go together...::rambo::


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I appreciate your replies.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

As a matter of fact, here ya' go. If this doesn't do it, you're safe Rancher. ::clapping::


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Of course, some people don't know when enough is enough....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Though, I always wondered about some of the words on that song...:lol:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We have all had our rants where our language has gotten ahead of us. Hell, I told that Che guy to go eff his mother. Is there anything more offensive than that? You stated an opinion. You did not attack anybody personally. I doubt anybody will have a problem given the circumstances.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> We have all had our rants where our language has gotten ahead of us. Hell, I told that Che guy to go eff his mother. Is there anything more offensive than that? You stated an opinion. You did not attack anybody personally. I doubt anybody will have a problem given the circumstances.


We have had our differences but I have always appreciated your opinion, thanks Inor.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

No I just don't see it happening


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

you expect to get banned due to your distaste against homophobia?? and speaking out??

I don't see it happening at all MR, no matter how much of a arse you can be I can't see you crossing the line to be banned... you're not that bad


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ban him!! This thread has nothing to do with prepping!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher,
I just saw your post and I certainly don't think it is worthy of you getting banned, you made some good points. 

I think you are a great asset to this forum, your knowledge and straight forward approach is what many of us appreciate. Plus its fun to poke at you a bit!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Leon said:


> No I just don't see it happening


Best post of the entire thread.::clapping::


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

If I haven't been banned yet, you are just fine!!!lol


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

you wont get banned. I don't think its any of our gov's business who marries and does who. that's not their function. I believe we are all free and all equal until we prove our selves not to be in the big scheme of life. who is with who is none of my business. you'll do just fine.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Still trying to figure out what does one sexual preference have to do with prepping...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It seems unanimous, by choice of the islanders and the edict of the super moderator chieftain. No volcano for you, MR!

Coconut martinis for all the islanders, and all were joyous.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The thing I do not understand is what could anyone say that would trigger vulgar language? It is not as if you are the Arizona Infidel.

I on the other hand have been ban; served several suspensions and I'm currently expelled until July on another board. None of them were for foul language or personal attacks on a person.

Most discipline actions are because your opinions do not fit in with the high school clique. Show up a member and you will be out.

I am often accused of being a troll. I am not I just express my opinions. And argue my point.

Anyway you likely will not get kicked off. If you there is still everyday life.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I didn't see your post but I can't imagine it being much worse than other stuff I have seen here. Have I ever been offended by a post? Yes. Did I request anybody be banned? No. I PMed the individual and respectfully asked them to tone it down. They didn't respond to the PM but it did seem their subsequent posts were more characterized by the thoughtfulness I appreciated instead of the language I didn't.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

You should be able to express your opinion whenever you want. What is a troll?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> It seems unanimous, by choice of the islanders and the edict of the super moderator chieftain. No volcano for you, MR!
> 
> Coconut martinis for all the islanders, and all were joyous.


He's too old and ugly to be a sacrificial virgin anyhow.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> He's too old and ugly to be a sacrificial virgin anyhow.


As if this crew of degenerates would ever toss a virgin unto the grill.

If push came to toss, they'd slap a wig and lipstick on me and you and hope the volcano couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> As if this crew of degenerates would ever toss a virgin unto the grill.
> 
> If push came to toss, they'd slap a wig and lipstick on me and you and hope the volcano couldn't tell the difference.


Too true :lol:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Healthy discussion from different points of view is healthy for every one, . . . even those who dissent seriously.

I have friends and family members who do all kinds of things I don't approve of, . . . and I'm sure some of the things I do bust their chops too, . . . but we're still friends and family, . . . at least from my end. 

I do have one half brother that hasn't spoken to me but once in 4 years, . . . and doesn't have enough courage to get it out in the open. I tried, . . . reached out, . . . got pushed away, . . . his tough luck is the way I look at it.

Hope you don't boogie there Montana, . . . you are a positive factor here.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Denton said:


> Of course, some people don't know when enough is enough....


Once in a while you just have to push the envelope when having your brothers back. It stems from my childhood. Besides, it's not like I get a paycheck from here or anything...

And it was my way of giving Rancher a hug. He needed one. Apparently though, he doesn't want me kissing him. Just sayin'.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Mish said:


> Ban him!! This thread has nothing to do with prepping!!


Settle down Rick Roller...settle down...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Once in a while you just have to push the envelope when having your brothers back. It stems from my childhood. Besides, it's not like I get a paycheck from here or anything...
> 
> And it was my way of giving Rancher a hug. He needed one. Apparently though, he doesn't want me kissing him. Just sayin'.


Goes back to the freedom of speech thing; you have a right to speak your mind but the social responsibility to do it in the right manner. 
We all had his back, even those of us who see no need in pushing the envelope of decency. We'll have yours, too. Everyone is liable to have a drunken type-fit, from time to time, or a really bad hair day, as some would call it.:lol:
We've even seen Leon go full-on vulgar, from time to time. :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> Settle down Rick Roller...settle down...


Ain't that the truth. Still trying to trust her, again.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

A good example of that is sometimes you get on a thread and disagree with one's point if view. I've read people's posts where they were talking about each other's mother and all kinds of crap. Keep things respectful and to the point.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You think that is bad.....my nephew is Brittany Spears Official Website for Derrick Barry really.



Montana Rancher said:


> Hey all
> 
> It's been a good ride but I expect I will be banned for the site in a few hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> Though, I always wondered about some of the words on that song...:lol:


 Yehaa! The word **** had me confused for a few years, I did not know for sure what he was saying.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

No way can we have our favorite Montana Rancher banned over a little colorful language that we have all heard before.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think if they were going to ban you they would have done it. Ok, I 'll say the word...***. Now ban everyone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Scotty12 said:


> I think if they were going to ban you they would have done it. Ok, I 'll say the word...***. Now ban everyone.


What!?! Talking about cigarettes will get you the boot, now?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> What is a troll?


 Troll is someone that post something controversial that pits one group against another then sits back and watches the fight. The first to issue the "troll" accusation is usually losing and out of points to make.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PalmettoTree said:


> Troll is someone that post something controversial that pits one group against another then sits back and watches the fight. The first to issue the "troll" accusation is usually losing and out of points to make.


A troll is someone who's sole purpose is to cause trouble. They take a side that is controversial and pushes other peoples buttons. They seem to enjoy the fights they cause. We've had a few here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> A troll is someone who's sole purpose is to cause trouble. They take a side that is controversial and pushes other peoples buttons. They seem to enjoy the fights they cause. We've had a few here.


Hey! I'm still online, here!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> blah blahblahblahblahblah* Arizona Infidel.*
> *
> I on the other hand have been ban; served several suspensions and I'm currently expelled until July on another board. * blahblahblahblahblah.


Was it for being a creepy internet stalker?
I don't know what kind of sick fantasies and fetishes you've got bouncing around inside that empty airplane hanger you call a head, but be assured I'm not going to participate in them Pervo.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Denton said:


> As if this crew of degenerates would ever toss a virgin unto the grill.
> 
> If push came to toss, they'd slap a wig and lipstick on me and you and hope the volcano couldn't tell the difference.


No way in hell would we subject a poor innocent volcano to that kinda thing.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Just some feedback, I guess I'm not banned.

I guess speaking your mind in this forum that is not PC is ok.

My opinion has gone up about prepper forums.

Dean


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Just some feedback, I guess I'm not banned.
> 
> I guess speaking your mind in this forum that is not PC is ok.
> 
> ...


Damnit! I just got a bunch of Tee Shirts printed up saying "UN-BAN THE MONTANA RANCHER MAN". Catchy little phrase if I do say so myself!

I was hoping to make a nice little profit. C'mon man, help a brother out and throw some real good non-PC stuff out there to get banned!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Hey all
> 
> It's been a good ride but I expect I will be banned for the site in a few hours.
> 
> ...


Since you didn't bother to submit the post you made that makes you believe that you are going to get banned, it is difficult to respond to your post. By the way, it's not banned "from the post" it's "from the site". As for the "PC" crowd, I do seem to remember that a while back you stated something along the line that if the SHTF people will punish the Gay's for their lifestyle. I don't believe that it is being PC to state that what two consenting adults do in the privacy of their bedroom is nobody's business but their own. I came to this conclusion when I read an old Courts Martials Manual from 1959. In it the definition of sodomy was described as oral, anal, and 'any unnatural sexual position". The abridged version is that any type of sex besides a man and a women using the missionary position was punishable by up to 7 years in prison. That's when I decided that what I or anyone else does in their bedroom with another adult is no body's damn business.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I guess I'm not banned.


I smell fowl play here. Are you paying off mods in this place?!! What are you offering Leon?! CONSPIRACY!!!


----------

